# Horrendous



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Just something else to think about in these troubled times for egypt.


http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...d-brides-in-Egypt-rented-for-summer-1872.html


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Even more horrendous!!!

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...yptian-girl-dies-while-being-circumcised.html


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mamasue said:


> Even more horrendous!!!
> 
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...yptian-girl-dies-while-being-circumcised.html



Although i don't agree with FC i still think it is more horrendous for young girls to be sexually abused by these gulf arabs....who have an even stricter regime for their womenfolk than egypt does....talk about double standards !


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> Although i don't agree with FC i still think it is more horrendous for young girls to be sexually abused by these gulf arabs....who have an even stricter regime for their womenfolk than egypt does....talk about double standards !


Egyptian boys aren't being exposed of the same treatment? 

The really weird thing is that these "temporary" marriages have long been considered a Shia convention, and Sunnis have long criticised them for doing it. So to get around that they call it a "misyar" or "traveler's" marriage instead of a mu'tah marriage, but the same debate remains. 

...and despite all of the anti-Shia rhetoric here, this still goes on? Unfortunately the article neglected to mention that, and as a result it seems to imply that all Muslims generally accept the practice, but they don't.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Very often the poor have two assets 

a girls virginity 

a girl who knows what she is doing, 


And nothing will change in my life time


----------

